# Nikon D90 or Newer Canon?



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

I came across a decent deal on a D90, would you bite or go with a newer Canon T2i or T1i? I like a lot of the Photos I see with the D90 and a f1.8 50mm.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

D90 is a very nice camera. Not quite "pro" grade, but close. I have a sister and a friend with D90's, and I have used them several time. Nice to hold, nice fiew finder, reliable focus that is not slow (but not really quick) and very nice 12mp output. The D90 is not a camera most people will ever out grow. Only down side (to me) is that it is a "full size" DSLR - a big camera. Lots of people like big cameras, though, so it might not be a problem.

With all that said, the D90 was released several years ago, so that should be reflected in the price.

I can't comment on the cannons. I have never used a Cannon DSLR - I shoot Olympus, and all my family/friends shoot Nikon or Sony.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

D90 Body only is going to run about $550ish with another $100 on a f1.8 50m lens. This is about what I can get a newer T2i for. I have a brand new Sony 1080P vid cam so the fact that the d90 only shoots 720p isn't a deal breaker. I'm always the one taking the pictures in the family. I've owned several point and shoots with different purposes. My latest is Casio's high Speed Exilim camera for my coaching duties. I'm looking for something that will deliver awsome portraits around the house for my little one coming soon.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Seems to me if you going to be taking pics around the house, I assume 1/2 or more will be indoors, in low light, so you might check and see out of the two, which one delivers a good image at a higher ISO. That is what is going to be needed for low light, that and a fast lens of course, which the 50mm sounds like it would be fast enough.
Check some of the reviews of the 2 cameras and see what is being said about low light photography, esp how much noise shows up at a higher ISO.
This is a good place to look http://www.dpreview.com/ Kind of a Consumer reports for cameras


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

I have been using Snapsort.com (which has been great if it's correct) and DPreview.com. I just know sometimes getting some amature photographers opinions are worth gold. Especially when it comes to your first initial investment. I like that the D90 has an internal focus motor. Cheaper lenses will work with them. Plus it has a Pentaprisim View Finder which is supposed to be great. I'm not overly concerned with the 12mp vs 18mp Picture comparison as the sensor on the Nikon is larger giving better detail per Megapixel. While the T2i has 1 fstop more, Snapsort says it has a better quality photo at high iso. The D90 can go to iso 977 while still taking "hiigh quality" photo while the T2i is iso 784. I understand the idea, but not exactly how it's calculated.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

I have had the D 90 for about a year and love it. A mid size camera, good focus speed, but to a large degree that is dependent the lens and the light available. As you said, with the internal motor you can use a lot of older lens.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

I mainly just wanted to be sure I wasn't buying an outdated Dinosaur. I know electronics can become obsolete quick, but sounds like the D90 will last me at least the next 4-5 years.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

I own a d90 and can't say enough about it. I'm not a pro by any means but it's advanced enough that if you really got into photography and using manual apperture, shutter speed settings became your norm it would work great. It also gives you the ability to hand the camera to a complete photo newb put it on automatic and tell them to just press the button. A "Pro" level camera is relative. Save your money, buy the d90 and then purchase a sb-600 flash kit. It will be the best investment you can make. Once i bought an external flash my indoor lowlight pictures really began to look better.

Here is a couple quick picture I took. I'm no professional by any means but with a D90 and the stock 18-105 lens I think it took a pretty good shot!!

Also the close up had the external flash aimed to the side. It nicely filled the picture with light.

Note: The Resizing software I use tends to wash out the pictures slightly. They are much more rich in color in original format.(Nice excuse right!!)


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

nice photo's guess I'll be getting a D90...anyone know of a good deal? I saw Cameta has a refirb for $649


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Try to avoid those deals where you get a bunch of junk with the camera like cheap cas and mem cards. Focus more on trying to find a good body lense combo. I have the 18-105 kit lense(it does okay for my needs) and also the 70-300 for when I go shoot something in nature or airshows or somethings. Neither of them are high dollar lenses though. I say again that whatever you do go get a flash kit.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

D90 is great. In the right hands it will take fantastic pictures. I would worry less about D90 vs xxx and start reading up on how to do manual settings on a camera. The only "dislike" about the D90 for me is the automatic setting for taking pictures. Yes it still takes great pics in that setting, but learning how to go manual produced light-years better pictures.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Yup I agree with Salty. The auto setting won't give you the best shot possible but often times you need to shoot and ake sure you get the shot the first time. I'll throw it i automatic when that occurs. I also use the program mode alot but have modified color curves to give me more pop on objects if I want or black and white. They are bound to a button on the front so I can switch quickly.


----------



## slicks (Oct 2, 2006)

I REALLY like my D90. This is a pic taken indoors at Reliant Center this past weekend. Manual setting, ISO1600, 2.8, 500SS, 70-200 f2.8 VR1. I don't remember the exact focal length. I used LR3 to clean the image of the ISO noise and tweaked a little here and there.


----------



## slicks (Oct 2, 2006)

Here is another image with basically the same settings. This a little underexposed...Correctable in PP with LR3. In my opinion the D90 handles ISO 1600 pretty good.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

Picked up a D5100 with kit lens (didn't want it, but couldn't find a body that cheap) Looking for a 35mm f/1.8 for baby pictures. I've been reading on how to adjust the settings and how to read the histograms on the photos.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

90% of my pics are taken with a D90, the other 10% with a much more expensive D700.. Never use the video mode. Since the D7000 made it second fiddle, the prices have really dropped on them.










For a lot more pics look for the D90 pics in my pbase account HERE.


----------



## Chloebella (Jul 30, 2009)

I gave my kids a D-90 and the other a D-60 for school photography and they love them. The pics are awesome.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

Got my D5100 in yesterday. Have the 50mm f1.8 lens, but want to try out a 35mm f1.8 G. Anyone in the Corpus area have a lens either for sale or that I can try out one day. Can meet on Sunday's


----------



## TexasCurt (Apr 13, 2011)

If you're into photography, join the forums at fredmiranda.com and keep an eye on the classified section. I buy ALL my used gear there. I've bought my d700 and multiple lenses and speedlights. MUCH better prices than most websites and most of the members are pro photographers or serious amateurs who take care of their equipment.

Regarding the D90.... I say go for it. You'll get better results than with the consumer level Canons and the control placement makes a lot more sense.

The absolute BEST lens for the D90 (and all the DX sensor Nikons) is the 35/1.8 (and has about the same field of view as a 50mm on an FX or film camera). It is cheap and produces killer results. Here's a shot I did with my D5000 and the 35 before I switched to the D700. Anyone who tells you that you can't take pro-level photos on a DX camera like the D90 or D5000 is full of ****.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

Got the 50mm F1.8d and will be looking to swap over to the 35mm here soon. I just figured for $85 it was hard not to pick it up. Happy with the results, but my focusing needs a bit of work.


----------

